# White Ash?



## Graybeard (Jul 13, 2017)

Our woodlot is mostly cherry, walnut, oaks and white elm. Then there's this:


----------



## CWS (Jul 13, 2017)

Looks like ash to me. In Ohio The ash borer is killing all of our ash trees

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 13, 2017)

callling @Mr. Peet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 13, 2017)

Same thing here. It's the only one I can find in our five acre woodlot. Maybe it will survive?


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jul 13, 2017)

Nope. Won't survive! Ash trees are going the way of chestnuts, American elm, and hemlocks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 13, 2017)

Ralph Muhs said:


> Nope. Won't survive! Ash trees are going the way of chestnuts, American elm, and hemlocks



Agreed! Ive been cutting crotch pieces of ash for awhile now and stashing some big turning pieces away... Seems a little silly but I want to have some for later use when there is none and replanting happens. The rate the bugs and people are burning it here there wont be much in no time. Pretty sad to see.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 13, 2017)

Looks like ash to me too.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jul 13, 2017)

one of the walls in my house is ash. In a few short years I will be looking at an extinct species. Sad!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 13, 2017)

Ralph Muhs said:


> one of the walls in my house is ash. In a few short years I will be looking at an extinct species. Sad!


Well, it could be worse. You could be looking at an extinct HOUSE


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 13, 2017)

I doubt it will be extinct. None of the above are. Granted most are gone. Ash in minn. Create another problem they keep the water table down. Suck water out of ground and keep land dry. I read article about ground water rising and killing other vegetation. Pretty fine balance. Mather nature does not like to be messed with.


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 13, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> I doubt it will be extinct. None of the above are. Granted most are gone. Ash in minn. Create another problem they keep the water table down. Suck water out of ground and keep land dry. I read article about ground water rising and killing other vegetation. Pretty fine balance. Mather nature does not like to be messed with.



You bring up a point that is a reason I'm cutting mine and that's because it will be gone here for sure. To make pieces X amount of years from now sold to local people with the story of the wood is what I plan on. Little things like that sell the best whenever I make them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 13, 2017)

Couple local mills are slabbing up a lot of it, kiln drying it for bug kill and stacking it up. I'll be able to get it for quite a while. Kinda like butternut, I know of a mill that has about 5000 bf cut back when all of those were dropping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 14, 2017)

Bitternut hickory, _Carya cordiformis, _the sulfur buds and ash like bark are key.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 14, 2017)

Hopefully, the ash will be like the Chestnut. Enough resistant survivors survive so that they can cross pollinate and maybe a borer resistant strain developed and propagated. Not keeping up like I used to, but Chestnut trees have been discovered within recent years. I think a bunch (hundreds) of saplings were discovered in Mammoth Cave KY which is not far from one of, I think, eleven stands of chestnut remaining. The Great Smokey Mountain NP has trees also. There is an old house (don't know the age) -largely log cabin, here that is made up almost entirely of chestnut. The logs of course, but also the joists, rafters, doors, window sashes and frames, trim - both running and standing, - even the closet shelves and cleats and rods. It was a treat!

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 14, 2017)

Thanks Mark, bitternut hickory. I've got lots of that. Mostly use it for firewood and BBQ.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jul 14, 2017)

In Babcock State Park in West Virginia is the "largest log structure east of the Mississippi ". It is called Camp Washington Carver. It was built for black Boy Scouts back when black boys were not allowed in the Boy Scouts. The structure is made entirely of chestnut. Every year they host the old time Appalachian string music festival there. Folks from all over the world come to enjoy/play music. Woodworkers who make banjos or other musical instruments display there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jul 15, 2017)

Graybeard said:


> Thanks Mark, bitternut hickory. I've got lots of that. Mostly use it for firewood and BBQ.


Is bitternut and butternut the same thing? I always thought butternut was more like walnut.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 15, 2017)

_Carya cordiformis_ = Bitternut hickory

_Juglans cinerea_ = Butternut

No, not the same, but the same Family: Juglandaceae

'Butternut' is often mild or even a sweet nut, while 'Bitternut' almost always bitter, unlike its close cousin, 'Pecan'


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 17, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> _Carya cordiformis_ = Bitternut hickory
> 
> _Juglans cinerea_ = Butternut
> 
> ...


Very pleased you used "Pecan" and not "Peecan"!


----------



## phinds (Jul 17, 2017)

Mike Hill said:


> Very pleased you used "Pecan" and not "Peecan"!


Mark not only speaks Latin, he speaks proper English 

The only quibble I have with his language is that he doesn't cuss.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Jul 17, 2017)

phinds said:


> Mark not only speaks Latin, he speaks proper English
> 
> The only quibble I have with his language is that he doesn't cuss.



I can teach him...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## phinds (Jul 17, 2017)

DKMD said:


> I can teach him...


It does no good. I've tried and tried, mostly by excellent example.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DKMD (Jul 17, 2017)

phinds said:


> It does no good. I've tried and tried, mostly by excellent example.



Maybe we just need to convince him of the merit of four-letter words. For instance, he already likes 'tree', 'bark', and 'leaf'.


----------



## phinds (Jul 17, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Maybe we just need to convince him of the merit of four-letter words. For instance, he already likes 'tree', 'bark', and 'leaf'.


Good point. I'll work on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

